# Good Yamaha or Casio keyboards under $200 for an absolute beginner



## robsims

Hi,

I'm new to keyboards/piano's and i need some help. I would like to learn playing keyboard, so i need to buy one. I want a 61 key keyboard. I want to play short classical pieces or popular music for friends and family. I'm not planning to play in a band. I don't want to spend more than $200 on a keyboard at this point. I want a Yamaha or a Casio keyboard. Which Casio or Yamaha keyboard do you recommend?. If someone has a budget Casio or Yamaha, please share you're experience. Many thanks in advance


----------



## consuono

I don't mean to be a smart-aleck here, but for an absolute beginner I would suggest something a little more expensive than $200, especially if you intend to be serious about playing. HOWEVER: given the parameters you've stated, then a Yamaha NP-12 would fit almost exactly. I've never played one so I can't really give any kind of review of it.


----------



## Festus

Try Craigs List, eBay, Music GoRound, ... if your funds are that tight. I have seen some for $185 but for that price you may have to settle for an older model.


----------

